# Coweta County 160 Acres



## NUTT (Jul 10, 2019)

I have had this tract leased from a friend for 5 years. It is for sale and has been the entire time I’ve had it. Not gonna deer hunt it this year. I will turkey hunt it though. 
If a small group wants it for deer hunting PM me and if you get it you can figure out how you want to set it up. 
I’d like to see feeders run and some food plots put in. Property has a big power line on it. Some good club maintenance will be needed. 
This property has been leased on a handshake with a friend for several years now. If this bothers you don’t waste mine or your time. If the property sells a pro rated portion will be refunded. $2000.00 for 160 private acres. Mostly select cut pines with some hardwoods in southern part of coweta near Grantville. Great area!
Again I’d like to see someone with some initiative take the property and make It better.  PM me a number and I’ll call you. Thanks!! Tim


----------



## uturn (Jul 11, 2019)

Solid Offering in a great area from a good Dude!


----------



## waldripf73 (Jul 11, 2019)

NUTT said:


> I have had this tract leased from a friend for 5 years. It is for sale and has been the entire time I’ve had it. Not gonna deer hunt it this year. I will turkey hunt it though.
> If a small group wants it for deer hunting PM me and if you get it you can figure out how you want to set it up.
> I’d like to see feeders run and some food plots put in. Property has a big power line on it. Some good club maintenance will be needed.
> This property has been leased on a handshake with a friend for several years now. If this bothers you don’t waste mine or your time. If the property sells a pro rated portion will be refunded. $2000.00 for 160 private acres. Mostly select cut pines with some hardwoods in southern part of coweta near Grantville. Great area!
> Again I’d like to see someone with some initiative take the property and make It better.  PM me a number and I’ll call you. Thanks!! Tim





NUTT said:


> I have had this tract leased from a friend for 5 years. It is for sale and has been the entire time I’ve had it. Not gonna deer hunt it this year. I will turkey hunt it though.
> If a small group wants it for deer hunting PM me and if you get it you can figure out how you want to set it up.
> I’d like to see feeders run and some food plots put in. Property has a big power line on it. Some good club maintenance will be needed.
> This property has been leased on a handshake with a friend for several years now. If this bothers you don’t waste mine or your time. If the property sells a pro rated portion will be refunded. $2000.00 for 160 private acres. Mostly select cut pines with some hardwoods in southern part of coweta near Grantville. Great area!
> Again I’d like to see someone with some initiative take the property and make It better.  PM me a number and I’ll call you. Thanks!! Tim


pm sent


----------



## hitmenbaseball (Jul 11, 2019)

Tim,
Give me a call about this property when you get a chance.
Thanks,
Todd
770-560-7209


----------



## waldripf73 (Jul 11, 2019)

NUTT said:


> I have had this tract leased from a friend for 5 years. It is for sale and has been the entire time I’ve had it. Not gonna deer hunt it this year. I will turkey hunt it though.
> If a small group wants it for deer hunting PM me and if you get it you can figure out how you want to set it up.
> I’d like to see feeders run and some food plots put in. Property has a big power line on it. Some good club maintenance will be needed.
> This property has been leased on a handshake with a friend for several years now. If this bothers you don’t waste mine or your time. If the property sells a pro rated portion will be refunded. $2000.00 for 160 private acres. Mostly select cut pines with some hardwoods in southern part of coweta near Grantville. Great area!
> Again I’d like to see someone with some initiative take the property and make It better.  PM me a number and I’ll call you. Thanks!! Tim





NUTT said:


> I have had this tract leased from a friend for 5 years. It is for sale and has been the entire time I’ve had it. Not gonna deer hunt it this year. I will turkey hunt it though.
> If a small group wants it for deer hunting PM me and if you get it you can figure out how you want to set it up.
> I’d like to see feeders run and some food plots put in. Property has a big power line on it. Some good club maintenance will be needed.
> This property has been leased on a handshake with a friend for several years now. If this bothers you don’t waste mine or your time. If the property sells a pro rated portion will be refunded. $2000.00 for 160 private acres. Mostly select cut pines with some hardwoods in southern part of coweta near Grantville. Great area!
> Again I’d like to see someone with some initiative take the property and make It better.  PM me a number and I’ll call you. Thanks!! Tim





NUTT said:


> I have had this tract leased from a friend for 5 years. It is for sale and has been the entire time I’ve had it. Not gonna deer hunt it this year. I will turkey hunt it though.
> If a small group wants it for deer hunting PM me and if you get it you can figure out how you want to set it up.
> I’d like to see feeders run and some food plots put in. Property has a big power line on it. Some good club maintenance will be needed.
> This property has been leased on a handshake with a friend for several years now. If this bothers you don’t waste mine or your time. If the property sells a pro rated portion will be refunded. $2000.00 for 160 private acres. Mostly select cut pines with some hardwoods in southern part of coweta near Grantville. Great area!
> Again I’d like to see someone with some initiative take the property and make It better.  PM me a number and I’ll call you. Thanks!! Tim


----------



## NUTT (Jul 11, 2019)

Waldripf73....
Have not received your PM with contact info. Thanks! Tim


----------



## NUTT (Jul 11, 2019)

hitmenbaseball said:


> Tim,
> Give me a call about this property when you get a chance.
> Thanks,
> Todd
> 770-560-7209


Todd,
Your mailbox is full. 
Thanks!
Tim


----------



## BeerThirty (Jul 11, 2019)

Dang, I've been looking for something like this.  Real close to me.  Just not in the cards for me this year.


----------



## hitmenbaseball (Jul 11, 2019)

NUTT said:


> Todd,
> Your mailbox is full.
> Thanks!
> Tim


Tim,
Sorry about that.
Try me back Thanks


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Jul 11, 2019)

Its a good area. Deer in my avatar was killed about 4 miles away as crow flies.


----------



## hamboneP (Jul 11, 2019)

just sent you a PM


----------



## waldripf73 (Jul 12, 2019)

NUTT said:


> I have had this tract leased from a friend for 5 years. It is for sale and has been the entire time I’ve had it. Not gonna deer hunt it this year. I will turkey hunt it though.
> If a small group wants it for deer hunting PM me and if you get it you can figure out how you want to set it up.
> I’d like to see feeders run and some food plots put in. Property has a big power line on it. Some good club maintenance will be needed.
> This property has been leased on a handshake with a friend for several years now. If this bothers you don’t waste mine or your time. If the property sells a pro rated portion will be refunded. $2000.00 for 160 private acres. Mostly select cut pines with some hardwoods in southern part of coweta near Grantville. Great area!
> Again I’d like to see someone with some initiative take the property and make It better.  PM me a number and I’ll call you. Thanks!! Tim





NUTT said:


> Todd,
> Your mailbox is full.
> Thanks!
> Tim





NUTT said:


> I have had this tract leased from a friend for 5 years. It is for sale and has been the entire time I’ve had it. Not gonna deer hunt it this year. I will turkey hunt it though.
> If a small group wants it for deer hunting PM me and if you get it you can figure out how you want to set it up.
> I’d like to see feeders run and some food plots put in. Property has a big power line on it. Some good club maintenance will be needed.
> This property has been leased on a handshake with a friend for several years now. If this bothers you don’t waste mine or your time. If the property sells a pro rated portion will be refunded. $2000.00 for 160 private acres. Mostly select cut pines with some hardwoods in southern part of coweta near Grantville. Great area!
> Again I’d like to see someone with some initiative take the property and make It better.  PM me a number and I’ll call you. Thanks!! Tim


Tim can you call me about the 160 Acres.        Thanks


----------



## waldripf73 (Jul 12, 2019)

waldripf73 said:


> Tim can you call me about the 160 Acres.        Thanks


678 588 2999


----------



## waldripf73 (Jul 12, 2019)

Is the 160 acres still available 678-588-2999


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jul 12, 2019)

Tim is a great guy. 

Stand up deal with a stand up land manager.

Bring your atv or tractor and be in heaven!!!!


----------



## Long Cut (Jul 13, 2019)

How much to purchase the land outright?


----------



## JROESEL (Jul 13, 2019)

I’ll take it, would like to talk to you, I’ve sent you a pm


----------



## NUTT (Jul 13, 2019)

All,
Sorry for the late reply been out of pocket looking for a new Tahoe for my wife. 
The land was leased today. I really appreciate all the interest and hope to have more opportunities to share with fellow members here. 
Thanks for all the kind words and good luck to all this year!
Thanks 
Tim


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 13, 2019)

Locked until u need reopened.


----------

